# The future of DSLRs may lay with Pentax, as Ricoh gives us a teaser for the Pentax K-3 Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 27, 2020)

> RICOH COMPANY, LTD. and RICOH IMAGING COMPANY, LTD. have been developing a new PENTAX K-series digital SLR camera, which will be positioned as the flagship model of the APS-C-format SLR lineup.
> Currently, in development, the new camera now has its official name: the PENTAX K-3 Mark III.
> Designed to be a camera embodying The Five Principles of PENTAX, it will incorporate an array of functions and features to highlight the significance of SLR photography, and to optimize the joy taking pictures for everyone with a passion for photography.
> The product prototype was exhibited last year during the PENTAX 100th Year Anniversary event. At the event, we announced that it would be launched by the end of 2020 — and it is now in the final stage of development. Once the development is complete, we will streamline the camera’s production system. It has taken a bit longer than expected, so we appreciate your patience and wish to share already an overview of the product, as per the specifications...



Continue reading...


----------



## adigoks (Oct 27, 2020)

very unfortunate there is no sample image yet


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 27, 2020)

The voice from the video: "You feel it with your heart."
Meanwhile, it sounds like a robot.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 27, 2020)

I am curious as to what the ratio of DSLR to mirrorless sales will be in 2020.
In 2019 it was Canon sold 3 DSLRs for every mirrorless.
Recent updates to 6D, 5D, and 1DX were not minor.
Recent APS-C updates were minor but that was true for DSLR and mirrorless.


----------



## tataylino (Oct 27, 2020)

I hope they wont become nokia who decided to stick with their symbian OS instead of the more popular android.


----------



## tmroper (Oct 28, 2020)

That pentaprism thing sounds like an interesting new invention.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 28, 2020)

Sounds pretty impressive but I assume the AF points will still be centre clustered. I guess the viewfinder improvements will be it's plus compared to an LCD screen. And of course there is that machine gun sound of 12 FPS.

Jack


----------



## Joules (Oct 28, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Recent updates to 6D, 5D, and 1DX were not minor.


Juli 2017 (6D II) and September 2016 (5D IV) are recent? Or are talking about the R6 and R5? 

The 1DX III launch was recent, yes. And not minor. But neither were the M6 II and 90D, both bringing huge changes compared to the predecessor with them.

The only minor recent release I can think of is the M50 II, and that's an outlier because of its special market position.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 28, 2020)

tmroper said:


> That pentaprism thing sounds like an interesting new invention.


Yes, imagine being able to actually look through the lens and see the view the right way up without the need for power, pixels and sensor readout. Sounds fascinating !


----------



## tigers media (Oct 28, 2020)

So funny thanks for the laugh made my day,


----------



## Kit. (Oct 28, 2020)

tataylino said:


> I hope they wont become nokia who decided to stick with their symbian OS instead of the more popular android.


Nokia decided to switch to Windows CE, actually.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Oct 28, 2020)

"Pentax defines the future of SLR cameras" - those famous last words before going bankrupt...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 28, 2020)

I found a good price for a used MF Pentax DSLR but I did not buy it because I could only find 5 lenses that actually existed for it.
I do not see how it is possible for a DSLR to exist at this point in time without a long lineage of lenses.
I am going to assume that I just do not know where to look.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 28, 2020)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I found a good price for a used MF Pentax DSLR but I did not buy it because I could only find 5 lenses that actually existed for it.
> I do not see how it is possible for a DSLR to exist at this point in time without a long lineage of lenses.
> I am going to assume that I just do not know where to look.


Just out of curiosity how many lenses would you want ? 
There are about 21 AF Pentax lenses for the 645 and many more manual focus ones. 
Many people report that the CCD equipped 645D is excellent at low ISO.


----------



## melgross (Oct 30, 2020)

All I can say is ha ha.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 30, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I wish Pentax well in this endeavor and surprising announcement. I just hope they are not too late to the game. While I have been a long time Canon EOS user, my very first camera was an Asahi Pentax Spotmatic that I purchased while visiting Tokyo back in the 60's, along with three universal thread lenses(their lens mount format, at the time). It was a match needle camera and was very easy to use, taking excellent photos. In the 60's, you could pick up most bodies, across all brands, for around $100.00 or slightly more, anywhere in Asia. Stateside, the body I purchased was branded under the Honeywell Pentax name and cost around $3-400.00 if purchased there. While purchasing overseas, these cameras were a bargain, something that doesn't hold true today, for whatever reason, with USA versions usually being cheaper now, both on line and in person. Added to that, of course, is the gray market, international, essentially no warranty issue with imported bodies. 
We haven't paid much attention to Pentax lately, as it seems they have been asleep, while Canon, Sony, Nikon, Fuji, Olympus and Panasonic were pushing ahead with new developments, all trying to stay abreast of new technologies. While it is a little surprising to hear their new camera body will be a DSLR, rather than a mirrorless, I do hope that they are successful with this endeavor and are actually able to sell it in significant enough quantities, to keep them afloat and help make them a viable and competitive company, once again. I had pretty much written them off, as a camera manufacturer. Good luck, Pentax.....


----------



## dick ranez (Oct 30, 2020)

A new APS-C camera won't "save" Pentax no matter how good it is. Sure, there are the diehard Pentaxians and both of them can buy this new camera, but lack of lenses, no marketing and no support will prevent anyone from switching. If you're changing systems and "have to have" an APS-C solution, Fuji is a way better choice.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 30, 2020)

dick ranez said:


> If you're changing systems and "have to have" an APS-C solution, Fuji is a way better choice.


Not if you want a SLR


----------

